# USB uhci/ehci/ohci problems (solved)

## veruca

i've been trying to get my USB to work for a week now and i've finally come here. 

i've been to crackices tutorial on trying to get a USB joystick working and there is one thing i've found that i can't do that maybe one of you can shed some light on.

he wants me to go in there and disable IRQ's for USB in my BIOS, the problem is, i can't find anything anywhere in there to disable IRQ's that even hint to USB. the only IRQ's i have access to enable or disable are PCI&PnP, and i can't disable any of them, i can just turn them to ISA IRQ's. i don't no anything about anything when it comes to this area. i'm sure those have nothing to do with what i'm looking for but that's all i see. IRQ 1-15 and they all are PCI. 

everything works dandy in windows, and thusly, my roommate (exclusive gentoo [ie, no windows] user) says that i just need to configure something in the kernel. i've gone through what feels like everything that crackice has me turn on and off. what am i missing?

my USB is USB 2.0

just incase you don't know what i'm talking about here is the tutorial. http://www.crackice.com it's under GNU tips and tweeks, and it's the "gentoo obscure" link.

thanks for anyone that sheds light on my dilema.

----------

## DocGonzo

Do you have other USB devices running? What kind of joystick do you use? Are you getting any error messages? Anything specific in dmesg?

Please switch your verbose level to the max!   :Wink: 

----------

## veruca

no USB running, UHCI won't even load. when i try to insmod uhci it tells me about the IO/IRQ settings. 

the joystick is a siatek USB gold. 

will get the dmesg up in a min.

----------

## veruca

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

eth1: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xd8b04000, 00:40:f4:5f:53:c0, IRQ 10.

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:03.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7002 USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 11, pci mem d8b0b000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd8b13000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.1, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001 (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd8b15000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.0, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 12:25:11 Dec  8 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

hub.c: new USB device 00:03.1-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x6a3/0x6) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: registered new driver hid

input0: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [SAITEK CYBORG 3D USB] on usb2:2.0

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.20-gaming-r6

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

right there i see something about PCI IRQ 11. Hmmmmm...

----------

## veruca

how about this,

should i compile USB support INTO the kernel or as a Module. i've had it a module all along with EHCI UHCI and OHCI (all modules)

right now i just tried to build them all in and now usbcore won't load. so i'm turning the USB to M and leaving the rest as modules. if that dosn't work i'm going to reverse that. just wondering if i'm going in the right direction.

----------

## DocGonzo

Do you have 2 different usb controllers in your system? Your dmesg shows that you have a SIS 7001 USB-2 controller that uses ohci and ehci. If that is the only one, you dont need the uhci module. Ohci is a replacement for uhci in that case. Please try to load only the ohci and the ehci module, and we will see if this brings you on your way.

----------

## joehni

... and please load the ohci first and then ehci. In my configuration any USB 2.0 devices did not work, when the ohci was loaded after, since it claimed any device for itself.

----------

## veruca

ok, loaded ohci then ehci 

both failed to load on boot. tried to insmod them and "the modules don't exsist"

i'm going to recompile the uhci module out of my kernel. this is trial and error at its best =)

new dmesg:

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

eth1: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xd8a07000, 00:40:f4:5f:53:c0, IRQ 10.

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:03.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7002 USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 11, pci mem d8a0e000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd8a16000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.1, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001 (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd8a18000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.0, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 17:38:09 Dec 12 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

hub.c: new USB device 00:03.1-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x6a3/0x6) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: registered new driver hid

input0: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [SAITEK CYBORG 3D USB] on usb2:2.0

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.20-gaming-r6

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

thanks for the help guys, this is been an all day project for me and i really appreciate any insight you can give me.

----------

## veruca

BOTH loaded when i changed the module to 'usb-ohci' and 'usb-ehci' but ehci still isn't working

dmesg:

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd8a08000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.1, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001 (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd8a0a000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:03.0, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 7001

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:03.1-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x6a3/0x6) is not claimed by any active driver.

usb.c: registered new driver hid

input0: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [SAITEK CYBORG 3D USB] on usb1:2.0

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

natsemi dp8381x driver, version 1.07+LK1.0.17, Sep 27, 2002

  originally by Donald Becker <becker@scyld.com>

http://www.scyld.com/network/natsemi.html

  2.4.x kernel port by Jeff Garzik, Tjeerd Mulder

eth1: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xd8a16000, 00:40:f4:5f:53:c0, IRQ 10.

hcd.c: ehci-hcd @ 00:03.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS7002 USB 2.0

hcd.c: irq 11, pci mem d8a1d000

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ehci-hcd.c: USB 2.0 support enabled, EHCI rev 1. 0

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 6 ports detected

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:03.1-1 address 2

hub.c: new USB device 00:03.1-1, assigned address 3

input0: USB HID v1.00 Joystick [SAITEK CYBORG 3D USB] on usb1:3.0

----------

## veruca

ok, i should have been smart enough to look in menuconfig to see what the modules were called in the first place... but i wasn't

OHCI and EHCI have been loaded and are being used successfully.

ohci mod is called usb-ohci

ehci mod is called ehci-hcd

added ohci first and then ehci. 

thanks for the help guys

----------

